# neighbors.........



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

So you try to keep a nice looking lawn. Spending much cash on this and that. Then you have neighbors who don't care at all about theirs. Grass touching the top of their mailbox. Weeds everywhere, dandelions by the millions. I've even offered for FREE, to cut their lawns front and back. Zero charge but was turned down by two animal families. I was shocked. Kind of glad as I thought about it. They didn't want their precious dogs to get out. No doubt the back yards were full of poo piles. What can you do to keep the neighborhood looking nice and your property values up? These dirtbags are killing our block.

slomo


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Do you live in a neighborhood with an HOA? If so contact them to see if they can help ..


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

That's the only plus side of being in a HOA...


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> That's the only plus side of being in a HOA...


Agree!!


----------



## thegardentool (Jun 14, 2017)

If you live within city limits check with your city code enforcement to see if you can make a complaint whether you live in an HOA or not.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

I have HOA. All they are interested in is taking the money yearly. They "talk" about keeping lawns up and so on. Lock your doors....... They would probably say to contact the local PD. I will ask the HOA pres next time I see him.

slomo


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

There should also be a property manager that the Your HOA dues pay for .. if HOA board doesn't do anything you can also contact the manager.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My neighbors are elderly, however their daughter would come by about once a week after work, go inside and change into jeans and t-shift, then cut the lawn. Several weeks ago, I told her I'd do their lawn at least once a week when I cut mine (I cut several times a week). The family next door are the BEST neighbors one could ask for, so I do not even hesitate to spend the ten minutes it takes to run my 30" mower across their lawn and five minutes weed eating. Besides, it is good exercise, and I actually enjoy mowing...

Not much help for you since you offered and they turned you down... at this point, I'd get the HOA or perhaps city/county enforcement involved.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have it on both sides. Both owners are good people. On one side he spent a lot of time to try to get the yard looking good but when he got his first water bill decided it wasn't worth it and is now going through a divorce so I give him a pass. The other side is lazy. He offered to mow my yard when he moved in since he had a riding mower. I declined since I enjoy mowing. It's good I did since it was his wife that ended up mowing and struggled since it was a every 5 weeks or so mow schedule. I have offered to help them but it has been turned down. But I offer my assistance to any neighbor just being nice. We have an HOA. I was president the first year and never again. I made so many enemies over stupid crap. If you have and HOA with balls go that route. Otherwise pre emergent and fertilizer is your friend.

We almost need an HOA stories board here. I have some good ones.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

We have an HOA and it is run by a management company that drives around occasionally and will give neighbors mowing notices to mow their lawns and if they don't they will have someone come out and mow your lawn and charge YOU for it. It's all in the bylaws so they can't bitch about it.

Most of my neighbors just mow the lawn(Weeds) once a week.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Reminds me of these houses on a street I pass by often. I don't even understand how you get that many dandilions in your yard. The yard next to it looks pretty good, but looks amazing stacked next to that house. They go weeks without mowing but somehow the grass never gets very tall.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Our HOA is near the tail end of transferring control to the residents. Although what I am about to say may seem extreme, I can't begin to tell you what a majority of our properties looked like when I came to this community. It was absolutely hideous and had been going on for 8+ years before I built my home here. So you could imagine the frustration and tension.

During an HOA meeting, I was able to get the backing of 126 residents who have the same concern I do (appearance of our neighborhood and property values) to establish an Agricultural committee that enforces the HOA laws and bi-laws. Everyday I am in my garage doing something, and every few days my wife and I are mowing, or doing something in the yard. People know it's my passion as this is my first home and I want it to gain value when I move out in a decade or so. Since I am the person that people tend to "go to" I felt like I had to create a proper channel and solution for peoples concerns. Also, i was tired of getting stopped all the time when outside.

So far it has proven to be a highly effective. Our HOA has over 15 pages of laws and bi-laws stating it is a requirement to manage your overall property. My Wife and I have the HOA backing and are empowered to cite homeowners (after 4 warnings) who refuse to obey the HOA's laws we all signed in to. We have meetings every 2 weeks and cited homeowners are allowed to present their case, or reasoning, on why they feel like they shouldn't have to mow their yard. I, or residents, then supply evidence to the board showing otherwise. At that point, the board and I come to a vote. At that point the citation is either enforced or dismissed. If it is enforced, all monies go to the account to purchase items that will improve our overall property value for the community.

I was afraid this would make a lot of enemies and turn residents against each other. However, this has had the opposite effect. We now have more block parties and 2/3 of everybody participate, everyday you can hear a lawn mower in the distance and it has brought us together as a community as we all have a common denominator. Especially when some of these homes are over $600k.

This may be an option for you if you gather enough people with the same concern together, and speak to your HOA President. If he is a good one, he will see the value and actually be happy he has one less thing on his plate he has to deal with. My wife and I do not get paid for any involvement for this committee, we just want everybody to be happy that they live here.

Below is a picture of a bed that has a weed that has been growing for 8 months and the homeowner says he has a broken back. However, it has come to my attention from the board that residents have submitted pictures of him doing deadlifts and squats in his home gym twice a week. The weed is taller than my 6'5 brother.



Sorry for the long post, and I hope my story helps.


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Our neighbors have a yard full of clovers and we almost always have to contact the HOA to get them to mow it. I take care of my fence line on their side and sometimes the clovers and crabgrass gets up to my knees. They are in the process of selling their house now and the agent had the stones to say to my wife to watch him increase our home value. We hope to get someone next door that takes care of their yard, good luck with the HOA.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Reminds me of these houses on a street I pass by often. I don't even understand how you get that many dandilions in your yard. The yard next to it looks pretty good, but looks amazing stacked next to that house. They go weeks without mowing but somehow the grass never gets very tall.


This is a small/kind view of what I'm talking about. Lawns I'm preaching about are waaay worse. One house is being sold. Nearly all dirt in the front. Mower guy slash seller was watering it and trying to dress up the curb appeal tonight. I thought would be great to see a sod truck here. Perfect time to level and land a totally new lawn. Would get every penny of the sod job back. Buyers roll up to a fresh lush lawn........

slomo


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> Our HOA is near the tail end of transferring control to the residents. Although what I am about to say may seem extreme, I can't begin to tell you what a majority of our properties looked like when I came to this community. It was absolutely hideous and had been going on for 8+ years before I built my home here. So you could imagine the frustration and tension.
> 
> During an HOA meeting, I was able to get the backing of 126 residents who have the same concern I do (appearance of our neighborhood and property values) to establish an Agricultural committee that enforces the HOA laws and bi-laws. Everyday I am in my garage doing something, and every few days my wife and I are mowing, or doing something in the yard. People know it's my passion as this is my first home and I want it to gain value when I move out in a decade or so. Since I am the person that people tend to "go to" I felt like I had to create a proper channel and solution for peoples concerns. Also, i was tired of getting stopped all the time when outside.
> 
> ...


Least the lawn looks ok from that picture anyway. Go pluck that corn stalk down and enjoy! Sounds like the owner is an insurance scammer.

slomo


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lol agreed. I think it has been addressed but his front lawn took 10 warnings and 100.00 dollars to get his yard mowed. His backyard is a different story.


----------

